# Trouble shoot livewell aerator pump



## Fishfried (Mar 23, 2020)

Maiden voyage today. Only thing that isn’t working is the aerator pump on the transom. It turns on and spins the impeller but doesn’t push water to the livewell. There are no kinks, brand new line and pump. I have another pump just like it that works fine, it’s on the livewell for recirculating. I blew air through the line and there are no obstructions. Anyone have an idea? Thanks!


----------



## kofkorn (Mar 24, 2020)

Silly question: Is it wired backwards? I don't think it matters, but depending on the shape of the impleller, it might. If not, look for high and low spots in the tubing. I've had trouble if there are significant changes in tubing height along the run.

Good luck!


----------



## GTS225 (Mar 24, 2020)

I've had sump pumps do that, and it turned out to be "air locked". If you confirm that it is wired correctly, try pouring water down the discharge tube to prime it.

Roger


----------



## Fishfried (Mar 24, 2020)

Due to where it discharges, pouring water down won’t work. I can though, reverse the wires to see if that works. I was not aware that a pump impellers can run in reverse if the wires are switched. Thank you for your ideas.


----------



## Black Hawk (Apr 19, 2020)

I have one that the first time you turn it on it air locks so I turn it off and right back on and it works fine .


----------



## Scott F (Apr 20, 2020)

The impeller might also be broken. You’d have to pull the pump and have a look.


----------



## Still_c (Jan 31, 2021)

Did you figure out the problem? I mean did this pump problem repeat once again? Cause I think I've got the same one with my pond aerator. I know that it is different from that one on your boat, but the situation is alike to that one you described.


----------



## jojo (Feb 1, 2021)

I have found the air lock problem is usually a low dip in the hose. There shouldn't be any low spots that will hold water like a plumbing trap would.


----------

